# Drone genetics for expansion model beekeeping



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Ccarter said:


> 1. Do you have any control over the genetics contributed to your stock by the drones your queens mated with?


I do not have direct control, but I do maintain yards both to the north and the south of my home location partially to provide drones. But I can't guarantee anything in any case.




Ccarter said:


> 2. Do you have aggressive genetics in the nearby feral population and how do you know or suspect?


I have caught a good number of swarms and none of them were particularly aggressive. Occasionally a hive will develop aggressive tendencies and it should be requeened as soon as convenient.




Ccarter said:


> 3. If a queen accepts a "wrong" drone -or several-, how long before the disposition of the hive is unacceptable?


If there's only one drone, then a portion of the bees will be daughter of that father. Will there be enough to consider the hive aggressive? It depends on lots of factors. Certainly you wouldn't want to breed from a hive with even slight aggressive tendencies. And you wouldn't breed from a young unproven queen.




Ccarter said:


> 4. How often do you inspect any individual hive to sense its disposition?


Every hive is worked at least several times a year. The aggressive ones are usually easy to remember.




Ccarter said:


> The feral bees are not obviously aggressive, but I only see them while foraging, and aggressive genetics are possible in central Texas.


I think it would be near impossible to accurately gauge the aggressiveness of a forager.


----------

